

What's up with the Erlang spam? - Readmore

Every story on the front page is about Erlang? I guess in three days we'll see a story about "How I hacked Hacker News!"
======
tokenadult
Read pg's post of earlier today, and the comments.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=512145>

------
kyro
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=512145>

Read the first comment, too.

------
jaaron
I'm torn between blogging about this phenomenon and the goal of keeping Hacker
News unknown.

------
thepanister
Paul Buchheit also mentioned that on Friendfeed... And he took this shot:
[http://i.friendfeed.com/76a111b707ae67ae4924d5e86adf919e5867...](http://i.friendfeed.com/76a111b707ae67ae4924d5e86adf919e5867dce7)

And here is the story:
[http://friendfeed.com/e/f7adf57a-17d3-4ec2-aa41-0f982320b809...](http://friendfeed.com/e/f7adf57a-17d3-4ec2-aa41-0f982320b809/What-
have-they-done-to-news-yc/)

